# I felt normal for half of the day !!!



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello guys! yesterday I felt that delicious reality again. Again I had a false awakening but when I finally woke up I totally noticed that I wasn't dreaming anymore because it felt very different unlike other times I would wake up confuse not knowing If I was still dreaming or awake. This time when I woke up I totally notice the difference. I went out to the grocery store and everyone and everything didn't seem like a dream and I even purposely thought about existensial thoughs and in that moment I thought they were ridicoulous. And my mood was super great I would give it a 110% but when the afternoon came I started feeling mild dp/dr and got a migraine. It was so weird, from a 60% normal I felt 100% normal. Has amybody had that experience ?


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

That usually means you're getting better, let us know if you get any longer periods of feeling normal? This is a very good sign that you're going through recovery, it may just be slow, when you get those periods try not to think about the DR/DP being gone, just embrace it, sometimes I feel like it's not there then I'll think about it and then I'll feel unreal again. Good luck on your road of recovery.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah I tried not thinking about it and just enjoying the moment, my mood is super great too today . It could totally be that since I got this problem I changed my whole diet and its starting to show the results. Right now I feel like going to the gym and working out for like 10 hours lol. Im so happy right now


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

And I thought about it but I didn't feel it at all, not even thinking about it.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Wait so at the moment are you feeling DP/DR free? Or it's just very mild. I'm so happy for you either way that it's decreasing.


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome! So glad to hear it. I also have a few days of great feelings as well. Don't forget that recovery is not linear, so you will have ups and downs. Dont get discouraged if you start feeling down again. Focus on the good feelings and what makes you feel that way and even write it down if it helps. 
Keep it up!


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah I know we have ups and downs. But these days have been the best so far. I have my mind prepared if the symptoms become really strong. I think they are leaving because my anxiety is also leaving. And since my dp/dr came back due to my anxiety.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Phocus- yesterday I couldnt feel them at all It was weird , not even thinking about it made me feel it but I didn't pay too much attention because sooner or later they will leave.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Keep high spirits, this is a good sign. Good luck


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

How long have you had DP/DR?


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

this is my second time with this problem, its been almost 2 months. My first episode was 5 years ago.


----------



## epiphany906 (Feb 21, 2017)

dp only occurs in my depressive stage of bipolar disorder. that feeling of disconnect and fear is my every "day". At night i become manic and i can be quite social and energetic, taking on multiple tasks and going on only a few hours of sleep during the depressive phase. Problem with that its 2 am and i disturb everybody whos normal around me. living alone and in isolation or solitude is the only way i can live without being ridaculed for my actions or no actions whatsoever. its a constant game of chess i go thru everyday. the dp part eases the depressive stage so i can block out potentialy destructive behavior towards others or myself by just chosing to fog out reality. mediactions to help me with this are benzodiazapines and sereqol. i can mange more easily without them as they are just another game of checks and blanace. they are both dissaccoiative disorders that in my opinion go hand in hand same way anxiety makes me fear and retreat causing depression. all i can do is understand and educate myself as to whats happening so i can take a step back and slow things down to regain a level of concoisness.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

What diet are you doing ? ☺ and good luck on your recovery thats great


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hows it going now?


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

hey brizia . awesome! can i ask what you've been doing for recovery ?


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

I changed my diet, i drink a lot of water 8-10 glasses of water , I avoid sugar as much possible. no Junk food , i try to eat as much vegetables as possible and fruits. I hate being indoors so I go out a lot more than i did when I didnt have dp/dr. And changed my mood a lot, i tried to avoid as much stress possible and have learned to relaxe alot. Distraction is the best ???? and acceptance and not fearing the symptoms


----------

